# Pensacola Pier 9/21



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

The kings were running off and on all day Sunday, was there for a few hours and got 4 kings and 4 spanish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man!


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice :letsdrink


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Great fish!


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

What's the limit on Kings?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah i saw you i got like tweeeeeeeeeenty sharks that day i was the kid that you told that you had got anther one hahaha


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

> *joelarbear (9/23/2008)*What's the limit on Kings?




His wife was with him so he could legally keep 4 kings.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

The limit on Kings is 2 per person per day, and it pays to take your wife with you...


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Matt09 (9/23/2008)*yeah i saw you i got like tweeeeeeeeeenty sharks that day i was the kid that you told that you had got anther one hahaha






That one was little, did you see that 5" or 6" Blacktip that one guy got up to the pier, must have been a 100lbs or better


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

"and it pays to take your wife with you"

A COMMON MISSCONCEPTION:shedevil


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU DO WITH ALL THAT GREEN MEAT?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Fry it up !!! I know some people dont like it , but we do...


----------

